# I need some pigeons!!!!



## LockedFlockSage (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone have pigeons for sale or know where I can pick some up at? 
Let me know!

Thanks.....


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=231&search=pigeons&x=0&y=0

Would these work?


----------



## roaroftherockies (Oct 19, 2007)

LockedFlocked, I may have what your looking for. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## RackAttak (Jul 15, 2008)

ive got about 15 or 20 i could get rid of. my dad and i use them for training our shorthairs and the best part is you can recycle them if you home them first.


----------

